# What does a Camaro Z28SS run?



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well I wasn't racing but on the way home I have to turn onto this road that turns into an expressway... the SS was in the front of the righthand left turn lane and I was three cars behind on the inside left turn lane... He TOOK OFF!!! I could not catch him as soon as he turned left (albeit I was stuck behind a few cars to begin with, he was FAST!!!) 

Well I am really curious now what my car can run in the 1/4 mile... Maybe I should just go to that place with the Mustange dyno...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Stock does low 13's. Modified with basic mods like intake, exhaust, some decent tires, you're talking mid 12's.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yikes! No wonder why he was leaving me so quick... even if my car could do 13's my driving can only do 18's...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

My coworker drives one...I'm always talking smack about his american piece of crap.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Actually I've always liked the Camaros... I know they guzzle gas and are inefficient and really suck and cornering and are kind of expensive to own... I just like the way they look


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, they're not too bad...deep down inside, I like 'em too.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

they sound badass...but to date, i have never met a guy that drives a camaro that isnt cocky as shit...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

my pops bone stock SS dyno'd around 300whp and 300+ftlbs to the ground. bone stock they usually run around 13.5's (read: it comes stock with big a$$ nice tires  )all day long. the trq makes the car fun to drive.....the car is just to damn heavy though, wouldnt trade it for my b13 anyday.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

javierb14 said:


> the car is just to damn heavy though, wouldnt trade it for my b13 anyday.



you had a father/son race yet?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

lol....my dads not the racer type....he just likes F-body style. besides, i only get traction @ WOT in 4th...i need a new wheel/tire/suspenion combo


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah I think what I'm seeing is the realism of theory vs reality... by power to weight my car should be close to 13's but in reality its probably like a mid 14 car with me behind the wheel....


----------



## DownSouth300 (Mar 6, 2004)

My buddys SS has a high flow intake, dual flows, and 18" rims with nitto tires and it has run a 13.1 in the quarter. all i know is that it sounds bad ass, and those tires will need replaced in about a month. BTW it will bark the tires in 4th and leave rubber in 3rd.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Chevrolet Camaro Z28 0-60: 5.7 1/4mi: 14.1
Chevrolet Camaro SS 0-60: 5.2 1/4mi:13.6


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

fugiot said:


> Chevrolet Camaro Z28 0-60: 5.7 1/4mi: 14.1
> Chevrolet Camaro SS 0-60: 5.2 1/4mi:13.6



That must be for LT1s because I've never seen a decently driven Z28 higher than 13.8


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

James said:


> Well I wasn't racing but on the way home I have to turn onto this road that turns into an expressway... the SS was in the front of the righthand left turn lane and I was three cars behind on the inside left turn lane... He TOOK OFF!!! I could not catch him as soon as he turned left (albeit I was stuck behind a few cars to begin with, he was FAST!!!)
> 
> Well I am really curious now what my car can run in the 1/4 mile... Maybe I should just go to that place with the Mustange dyno...


They can run high 12's on slicks bone stock with a good driver, they are fast cars.

Mike


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm bored, tired and hungry in class rightnow... contemplating my next car I want to get... I've always wanted a Camaro... maybe get me a mullet too afterwards just to go with the look.... picturing in my head... chinese guy with mullet.... hmmm not too bad...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

lol....
i actually want a camaro...1st gen twin turbo EFI small block...1000+trq sounds like fun....keep old skool y0 :cheers:

something like this http://www.bankspower.com/camaro-about.cfm


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

put the widest fattest tires on the rear and that's all the mods you need!  

the only thing stopping me now is the 2.10 per gallon for regular unleaded out here... that if the Z28SS's take regular which I'm sure they don't...


----------



## Stahi (Jun 24, 2003)

*Hmm.*

A Body Shop guy in the dealership I work at has a Z28 with a bored-out 396 stroker motor slapped in it. Runs mid-11's.


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

I think I can give a fair answer to this. I owned a '98 Z28 when I owned my '92 NX2K, and now I own a '93 NX2K and a '01 Trans am. My '98 ran [email protected] stock, and the '01 T/A ran [email protected] with the lone mod being 17x9 Firehawk wheels and Nitto 555RII tires all around. They don't get bad mileage either. My '98 got 28.8 mpg the one time I drove it on a trip (mostly a track / autox car). The T/A pulled 29.9 once, and even managed to get 28.4 with a cam, headers, etc making 380 rwhp. They get about 18-20 in town depending on the right foot. For reference my NX gets 32-33 on the highway, and 22-26 in town, and makes about 1/3 as much power.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

The other day I ran into the SS again and the situation was the EXACT reverse... I was totally expecting him to catch up in like nothing but he didn't... probably wasn't running though...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

My buddy has a red SS with Borla exhaust and a few other odds and ends. It has the LS1 Vette engine in it and it is furious. I believe the stock rating is 320 hp but it is underated. The 11 inch wide Dunlops on his car stick. He pops in the mid 12s with no problem and he's damn good at driving RWD. He's shown me what his car can do against my 02 SE-R. When we both go at full acceleration, it makes me look like I'm not even moving. The coolest thing about an SS is the burnouts they can do. Those American RWD peelouts are SICK!

edit: and o yea, he is cocky as hell too lol


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

Im sorry but truth be told i was after a Late model LS-1 couldnt find one with a 6-speed i looked and looked but no were to be found, i found pletty convertable clean autos but i hate auto's so they were a no go. Then i saw the Spec and said hey it has a 6 speed too  so i got it. Then i still looked and not up until now i found a 00 SS convertable with 17k miles 6-speed blk on blk leather for 19k! :jawdrop: SH!T i should of waited im sorry but id trade my spec for a LS1 anyday, gas doesnt discourage me but insurance does, and $600 for 6 months with full coverage by a good company for my car is great, im sure the Convertable SS wouldnt be close.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

my buddy has a 95 z28. the ls1 takes 93 octane gas. but it's so badass. he has an alter ego, "Steve", when he's driving the z28.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

98_1LE said:


> They get about 18-20 in town depending on the right foot. For reference my NX gets 32-33 on the highway, and 22-26 in town, and makes about 1/3 as much power.


my b13 gets similar mileage and makes more power on pump gas...depending on the right foot of course


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

jeffinbham said:



> my buddy has a 95 z28. the ls1 takes 93 octane gas. but it's so badass. he has an alter ego, "Steve", when he's driving the z28.


i may be wrong but doesnt that year have a LT1?


----------



## Zadok (May 3, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that the 98 and up was the LS1 and before was the LT1.
I ran an 97 Z28 and was slightly faster than it.
Of course, that was on a blown T25.
Plus, my convertible is pretty heavy!
If I was in my old fastback KA-T, I would have whipped his ass!
I ran an SS in that car, and was right there with him until he hit the juice, GONE!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

While the LS1 isnt exactly a newer design engine, it's still badass.


----------

